# DIY aquarium decoration



## AnThRaXx (Apr 21, 2008)

i thought i read the article on this site but i guess not. anyways another easy DIY is to make decorations out of sandstone slabs / slate. you just try and pick a few of the larger thinner peices of rock up from your local landscaping place and then glue em together with like larger cubes i guess to place different levels. when i figure out how to post a pic ill post my first structure. also you glue the stuff together with silicone which requires a curing time and CLEAN surface to apply the glue to. also if you dont know if the sandstone u have will work, toss it into a bucket ( once you THROUGHLY clean the rocks ) to make sure they dont flake apart after a week or so in treated water (for chlorine) and if the rocks dont flake apart you let em dry for like 3 days or w/e if you got sun and then slap them rocks all together. reallly cheap way to make all your cichlids happy. i have bought the lace rock and that stuff isnt cheap but to make a few structures all you need is like 2 weeks and around 30 bucks  so worth it if you like to make stuff.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

You did read it here!

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=113830


----------

